# Looking for some music on which to learn slap bass



## Impasse (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been playing bass guitar for a while now, and after hearing...three songs with a slap bass part I figured that I might try learning it as well. I've got the basic technique down, so at this point it's just a matter of practice, but here are the few songs I know of that have slap bass parts:

Rush - Cygnus X-1, pt 1: The Voyage
The timing on this song is just so messed up, I don't even want to attempt it yet.

The Who - Eminence Front
John Entwistle, enough said, no way in hell I'll be playing this any time soon.

The Killers - Uncle John
Pretty fun to play but it's the same damn line over and over.

I can't play these songs forever, but slap bass is very fun. Can anyone recommend some slap bass songs to practice that might fit my evident musical preference?


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Higher ground cover by RHCP

Message in a bottle by the police is actually a tune which you could practice improvising to if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## Equium (Mar 3, 2009)

There's several RHCP songs you could use. Flea is a genius on the bass... try Johnny, Kick A Hole In The Sky also.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2009)

if you want to learn slap bass all you would need to do is learn Primus, dood.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 5, 2009)

Parliament/Funkadelic

Sly and the Family Stone

SQUAREPUSHER is a fucking genius on the bass. Look up "Ultravisitor" or some of his shit. He's fucking massive.

Bela Fleck (Sinister Minister has some pretty solid slapping/an incredible bass solo by Victor Wooten)

Loads of hip hot shit has solid basslines. 

Just remember that when you're slapping, it's incredibly easy to just come off as a total douchebag (IMHO Flea), try to have a bit of taste, and use it in moderation, not as some shredding fratboy jerkoff fuckfest.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Mar 12, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> Parliament/Funkadelic
> 
> Just remember that when you're slapping, it's incredibly easy to just come off as a total douchebag (IMHO Flea), try to have a bit of taste, and use it in moderation, not as some shredding fratboy jerkoff fuckfest.



You mean like everyone at Guitar Center? God I hate going in there.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 13, 2009)

first song i learned with a cheese gruove is tax man by the beatles

--------7-----5-             repeat a few times and move  down fret board
-----------5-7---
----5------------
---------------


----------

